# question



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

my dad goes back and forth to portugal and a lot of times to china.
I'm thinking about asking him to bring me back some habanos next time.
what should I have him do with them?
is it ok to bring them in the box with bands and everything inside his luggage?
or does he need to resort to some kind of 007 espionage with them?
anyone know of reputable shops around those areas I could send him to?
i'm thinking the fancy hotels he stays in over there prolly sell them.
btw delete this thread if I'm breaking any rules here

this would be my first box of habanos 
of course if I fail my statistical methods class like I think I'm going to it may be all for naught.
anyhoo thanks for any advice guys!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

PDS, the moderator of this fine site, posted these guidelines that might offer you some information:


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea i read it
but i don't think i'm violating the rules
I'm not asking how to buy them in the us or looking for a retailer to ship them in illegally
my dad would be buying them legally in another county


if you can't offer advice about how to bring them back surely someone suggesting a brick and mortar retailer in a country that legally sells them is no problem.
but if i'm in some kind of grey area I suppose you can just lock this thread
(maybe pm me some advice if that happens???  )


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but I am offering you some advice.

On the US Customs site it reads, "Contrary to what many people may believe, it is illegal for travelers to bring into the United States Cuban cigars acquired in third countries, such as Canada, England, or Mexico."

I wouldn't think you would want to place your father in a situation where he is caught bringing in cigars that are not legal in the US, that is all that I am trying to get across.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Well put Wetterhorn.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LiteHedded said:


> my dad goes back and forth to portugal and a lot of times to china.
> I'm thinking about asking him to bring me back some habanos next time.
> what should I have him do with them?
> is it ok to bring them in the box with bands and everything inside his luggage?
> ...


LH

I don't think it is a matter of rules that are at issue for you in getting a reply to a very simple question. The problem is that this forum is open for ANYone on the net to read, and to expect that people from customs would not be reading is to be foolish. To give advice on doing something illegal definitely can be an implication or lead that you yourself are doing it and people are not exactly "lined up" waiting to do that. I think the idea is that you need to be around long enough so the higher Branch dwellers have a chance to see that you are not a risk in giving advice to and that you come to understand also

A) It would not be given in an open format like this. It should be done in a PM.

B) (looking back at A) No one is going to help a noob or someone else in a PM that they do not "know"

I know it is a pain.... and it certainly is a bit of mystery even though many have posted informative threads to help understand it, BUT.... it is just a matter of time until we get a little higher on the tree!

Cheers


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea I know there's risk involved
I appreciate the advice and will take it under advisement
thanks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LiteHedded said:


> yea I know there's risk involved
> I appreciate the advice and will take it under advisement
> thanks!


BTW, I'm in the same boat


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

the allure of habanos is very tempting


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LiteHedded said:


> the allure of habanos is very tempting


What ISOM's have you smoked so far?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

none!
that's why I'm so tempted


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LiteHedded said:


> none!
> that's why I'm so tempted


PM me your addy.... help is on the way :w


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

hey man that's really appreciated.
if I do ever go through with this and get my hands on some ISOM's I'll be sure to send some your way first thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I would advise against trying to sneak them back into the country. He may get away with it, or he may not. Its probably not worth the risk just for a box of cigars.

Just my .02


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea you guys are probably right.
I suppose if i ever do have him do it it would just be a few here and there when he goes
thanks for all your advice


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A suggestion:

If you do decide to have your father get some havanas for you, make sure *HE* knows the risk involved. You being the one asking your dad to do this wont get in trouble if he is caught, your dad will the one in trouble.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

lol
well yea. I'm not gonna let my dad do it without understanding the risk involved
he is my father after all.
but he knows the deal.
he's been around the block a time or two


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was going to reply, but wetterhorn and franksmith have done excellent jobs already.

i will add, i'm glad that litehedded took it the right way and didn't get all huffy like some recently banned people have done.

basically, good to see civilities again.

nice job on the push down the slope, franksmith.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

nah I figured this might be straddling the line rules-wise.
thanks for all the advice just the same


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> i will add, i'm glad that litehedded took it the right way and didn't get all huffy like some recently banned people have done.
> 
> basically, good to see civilities again.


My thoughts exactly- what a relief.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

LiteHedded, here is the end all be all answer to your question. Do not have your father bring back any. There is too much risk involved. The US is cracking down of Cuban Cigars, and Cuban Made Products, that's why they recently upped the fine to $250,000. IT IS NOT WORTH SENDING YOUR FATHER TO PRISON AND LOSE ALL HIS POSSESIONS FOR SOME CIGARS!!! It is illegal, plain and simple. Plus if you've never smoked a Cuban, then your father probably hasn't smoked a Cuban meaning you are going to get ripped off and buy some expensive fake cigars because you won't know where to buy them or what to look for. In the end if you hang out here a while and make friends most people BY WAY OF PM will offer you a box split or an internet site to purchase them, which will in most likelyhood be a hell of a lot cheaper than buying them in a hotel lobby.

As for a few stick, brought back on his person, hidden in his coat unbanded, see my above statement, you'll pay too much and probably get fakes.

:sb Thank you Peace Out!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i assume he would probably have the concierge find him a reputable dealer. 
these are 5 star hotels they put him up in so you'd think that a concierge could direct him towards the nearest legit habanos no?
anyhoo. I suppose I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> i assume he would probably have the concierge find him a reputable dealer.
> these are 5 star hotels they put him up in so you'd think that a concierge could direct him towards the nearest legit habanos no?
> anyhoo. I suppose I have some thinking to do.


Not necessarily. 5 star hotel only means the people staying there have more money. Also someone selling fakes is going to make a lot more money than a store selling legit- the profit margin would be much higher.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

it also means that the service is impeccable 
and any concierge worth his goofy outfit should be able to find a gentleman some fine stogies. 
anyhoo he won't be going for a few months so I have some time to formulate a strategy


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> it also means that the service is impeccable
> and any concierge worth his goofy outfit should be able to find a gentleman some fine stogies.
> anyhoo he won't be going for a few months so I have some time to formulate a strategy


A few months should be plenty of time for a crafty fella like yourself to find some assistance with your strategy. When i first got here, I was also in a hellified hurry to try some, and got a lot of the same "slow down" advice. I took it. And before I knew it, opportunities presented themselves. Be patient - its worth it.

Franksmith - way to grease the slopes! Bump for you!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Nothing personal, but it sounds like you are leaning on having him do it. Cant say we didnt warn you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

poker said:


> Nothing personal, but it sounds like you are leaning on having him do it. Cant say we didnt warn you.


Yup.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea some of the shadier primates have offered some advice through pm's already 
and looks like thanks to franksmith I'll get a little something to smoke on while I make up my mind 




poker said:


> Nothing personal, but it sounds like you are leaning on having him do it. Cant say we didnt warn you.


well sure, the thought has crossed my mind. that's why I made this thread.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> PM me your addy.... help is on the way :w


Franksmith, I've never driven a Ferrari!......can I PM my address??


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

LiteHedded said:


> well sure, the thought has crossed my mind. that's why I made this thread.


No, what I meant was after you already got all these opinions.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

well I'm just not sure.
a lot would depend on my father and what he was comfortable with.
I understand the risk that's involved
*edit* nm I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

(909) said:


> Franksmith, I've never driven a Ferrari!......can I PM my address??


Ha

In that case we would not be worried about ring size but RING FINGER... you know... the one the wife would chop off first. But so I don't leave without any hope.... I'll go out to the garage. If there is one out there........

It's yours!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Incoming.... take cover*

Missle strike has launched

DC 0304 1070 0000 3578 2147


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Incoming.... take cover*

well
as I told franksmith, operation 'circumvent the embargo' has been called off.
I found out that there's no way i'm passing my statistics class so pops won't be doing me any favors for a good long time

and you guys are prolly right anyway. it's not worth the risk.
I'll take the advice of my wise elder apes and relax a while

ps. I was standing at the top of the slippery slope, just admiring the view and Franksmith shoved me rather rudely over the edge.


----------



## chris12381 (Dec 21, 2004)

Even though this thread is dying, I think it is important to mention the fact that if you get caught bringing them into the country by a US Customs official at an airport, YOUR PASSPORT WILL BE ELECTRONICALLY FLAGGED. This means that every time you come into the US after this offense, you will be subjected to the royal treatment. 

I have traveled to Cuba twice (legally!) and I can confirm that since my first trip, when they scan my passport, they know I've been there and begin to ask me all sorts of questions and usually decide to search my checked and carry on luggage. 

While some might not care about this, those of us that travel internationally frequently would and are affected negatively by it.

Like others have said before me, it's just not worth it. US Customs doesn't screw around anymore.

Chris


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chris12381 said:


> Even though this thread is dying, I think it is important to mention the fact that if you get caught bringing them into the country by a US Customs official at an airport, YOUR PASSPORT WILL BE ELECTRONICALLY FLAGGED. This means that every time you come into the US after this offense, you will be subjected to the royal treatment.
> 
> I have traveled to Cuba twice (legally!) and I can confirm that since my first trip, when they scan my passport, they know I've been there and begin to ask me all sorts of questions and usually decide to search my checked and carry on luggage.
> 
> ...


Great post Chris, there are better ways to get ISOM's into the states and I think he has it figured out from our PM conversation.

I don't mean to get too far off topic on a dying thread but I WOULD like to direct your attention to a particular thread that I hope will interest you

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10311 :w


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

chris12381 said:


> Even though this thread is dying, I think it is important to mention the fact that if you get caught bringing them into the country by a US Customs official at an airport, YOUR PASSPORT WILL BE ELECTRONICALLY FLAGGED. This means that every time you come into the US after this offense, you will be subjected to the royal treatment.
> 
> I have traveled to Cuba twice (legally!) and I can confirm that since my first trip, when they scan my passport, they know I've been there and begin to ask me all sorts of questions and usually decide to search my checked and carry on luggage.
> 
> ...


oh I didn't know that.
if that happened to pops he would be none too happy about it


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Have him remove the bands and put them in a nuetral box (Dominican or something). If he buys Cubans robustos, go to your local tobacoo dealer and ask for an empty Dominican robusto box (same size). They could still possibly take them, but there would be no way to prove what they are and you would be out some $ at worst. I'm not telling you to do something illegal, this is all hypethetical right  .
My advice is to forget buying them and smuggling them. Do some research on websites and Cubans for a while. Hang out here a while and make some friends, and you will probably realize there are much easier ways to obtain Cubans. Hypethetically of course.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea I have

but the obvious perk of him bringing them in is they're free to me
which is good because I'm a destitute college student.
but if I do get him to do it it won't be for a very long time now


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Have him remove the bands and put them in a nuetral box (Dominican or something). If he buys Cubans robustos, go to your local tobacoo dealer and ask for an empty Dominican robusto box (same size). They could still possibly take them, but there would be no way to prove what they are and you would be out some $ at worst. I'm not telling you to do something illegal, this is all hypethetical right  .
> My advice is to forget buying them and smuggling them. Do some research on websites and Cubans for a while. Hang out here a while and make some friends, and you will probably realize there are much easier ways to obtain Cubans. Hypethetically of course.


Fredster, if you hypothetically did that then when you hypothetically order them through a hypothetical source you could hypothetically be one nervous SOB waiting for them to hypothetically arrive.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Hypothetically, one could also travel with a glue stick and a large number of Fuente bands.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

chris12381 said:


> Even though this thread is dying, I think it is important to mention the fact that if you get caught bringing them into the country by a US Customs official at an airport, YOUR PASSPORT WILL BE ELECTRONICALLY FLAGGED. This means that every time you come into the US after this offense, you will be subjected to the royal treatment.
> 
> I have traveled to Cuba twice (legally!) and I can confirm that since my first trip, when they scan my passport, they know I've been there and begin to ask me all sorts of questions and usually decide to search my checked and carry on luggage.
> 
> ...


Great post Chris!

Thanks for the information. I did not realize US Customs would do that. Very interesting.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

(909) said:


> Fredster, if you hypothetically did that then when you hypothetically order them through a hypothetical source you could hypothetically be one nervous SOB waiting for them to hypothetically arrive.


Especially is other hypothesizers (like, say, YOU for instance) were prone to encouraging that hypothetical nervousness and helkping to nourish it into a ful fledged hypothetical panic. Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

(909) said:


> Fredster, if you hypothetically did that then when you hypothetically order them through a hypothetical source you could hypothetically be one nervous SOB waiting for them to hypothetically arrive.


All my hypothetical sources guarantee delivery or free replacement, so no nervousness necessary.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Especially is other hypothesizers (like, say, YOU for instance) were prone to encouraging that hypothetical nervousness and helkping to nourish it into a ful fledged hypothetical panic. Hypothetically speaking, of course.


RcktS4 (grudgeholder), hypthotically next time you feel this nervousness coming on you could hypthetically have a drink of something to calm your nerves.

p.s. I hope that if you had some smokes and I'm not saying that you do, but if you did, I hope that you are enjoying them.


----------

